# Good size raccoon



## leadball (Jan 14, 2014)

This one been eating corn all summer. One of the biggest raccoon I've taken. This one by two shots from duel theraband gold with 158gr 38cal simi wadcutter.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Good shooting.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Good shooting my friend....~AKAOldmiser


----------



## flippinfool (Aug 22, 2014)

I guess that will teach that masked marauder!! Good shooting!


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice shooting, love me some BBQ ****.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good job!!! Those ***** are tough rascals.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Damn, ***** are tough. Really tough in my experience. Nice shooting


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Leadball,

How far away were you and where did you hit him? was he treed or on the ground ?

Inquisitive minds want to know ;- )

wll


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Little fucker isn't looking so smug now, is he?


----------



## leadball (Jan 14, 2014)

A little female yellow lab mix put the **** 40 feet up a tree. I hit it once with a 38cal simi wadcutter and sent it up the tree a little farther where it looked down at us. The second shot took it somewhere in the head, I saw the **** draw back the front legs spread loose from the tree, and down it came. The female lab and my 12 year old George jumped in. The labs son was there. Who is not much in a fight. The female lab being being not much bigger then the ****, and George his bite not what it once was. I jumped in to help. We got him.


----------



## leadball (Jan 14, 2014)

The season came in on the 13th of Oct. Sun was down.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

how do those oblong wadcutters shoot? do they veer off course at distance? I've never shot them, but I've never had much accuracy out of rocks and I know gummy bears veer off like wheat stalks.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

sweet baby rays rasberry chipolty bbq.


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Very nice mate, wish their was ***** over here lol


----------



## leadball (Jan 14, 2014)

byudzai I really like the 38cal simi wad cutters for for hunting. I can shoot them accurate enough to take squirrels at 20 feet by head shots from a blind. They hit like a flying hammer coming out of duel theraband.


----------



## wolf98 (Mar 2, 2014)

good shooting man


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Glad i dont have these here  great shot !


----------



## Rock_slinger205 (Dec 30, 2015)

That's a nice shot for something that size! great shot.


----------

